# Betriebstundenzähler



## pramic (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir einen Funktionsbaustein für einen Betriebstundenzähler schreiben.

Als Variabeln sollte Folgendes sein:  Zähler Nr, Ausgabe Zählwert, Input (Start Zähler)

We kann ich vorgehen?


----------



## volker (25 Juli 2005)

schau mal auf meine homepage. unter s7

ausserdem wurde das hier schon mehrfach besprochen.
ein bisschen suchen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3682&highlight=


----------



## Maxl (27 Juli 2005)

Dieses Thema wurde auch unter http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=14549&highlight=#14549 schon behandelt.


----------



## e4sy (28 Juli 2005)

das hatten wir schon  *auch noch mal senf dazu geb* :lol:


----------



## MRT (7 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe das gleiche problem gehabt, ich habe dann den SM 0.5 genommen der gibt den Sekundentakt vor, und über drei Zähler werden die Sekunden, Minuten und Stunden gezählt. Und bei 60 Sek. und 60 Min. werden die zwei Zähler zurückgesetzt.

mfg andi


----------

